# ISO  "Instant" Pudding Mix



## MrsLMB (Oct 4, 2012)

I am looking for a recipe for no cook instant pudding mix.  

All my searches end up with great sounding recipes but they require cooking.  

Not sure how that makes them "no cook" .

What I want is the kind where you just mix it with cold milk, let is set a few and it's ready.

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2012)

I think the secret is in using an instant modified cornstarch replacement product like Clear Jel or Thick and Easy.

Some of these products are marketed for people who have difficulty in swallowing.

I think it would be expensive to use on a regular basis.

.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for helping so rapidly !!!  Very much appreciated


----------



## Addie (Oct 4, 2012)

Have you ever tried to cook the pudding mix in the zapper? Quick and easy. Less than five minutes.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> Have you ever tried to cook the pudding mix in the zapper? Quick and easy. Less than five minutes.


For a split second, I experienced a break in coherency--I thought you meant the mosquito zapper.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 4, 2012)

Never tried the zapper method. The reason I wanted the other kind is so I don't have to worry about the grandkids using the stove.  I am going to make them each a jar of their favorite.

I will give the zapper method a try next time I make some here .. sounds like a win win to me !!


----------



## bakechef (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, I think Aunt Bea is on the right track.  I think that these thickeners can be bought on Amazon.


----------



## Addie (Oct 4, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Never tried the zapper method. The reason I wanted the other kind is so I don't have to worry about the grandkids using the stove. I am going to make them each a jar of their favorite.
> 
> I will give the zapper method a try next time I make some here .. sounds like a win win to me !!


 
There is such a huge difference between the cooked and instant, that I will never go back to the instant. The flavor is so rich with the cooked version. When my kids were small, there was no microwaves, so I used to cook it from scratch. A pain in the backside. Double boiler and all.


----------



## Addie (Oct 4, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> For a split second, I experienced a break in coherency--I thought you meant the mosquito zapper.


 
That's from staying up all night singing lullabyes to a rooster while sitting in a rocking chair.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 4, 2012)

Guar Gum is pretty accessible at health food stores and will do what you want as well.  I made "gravy" with it once but used too much.  The ladle stood straight up and we ended up with beef and onion jello


----------

